

PC Game Piracy: Why Bother With DRM? - nimaj
http://www.gamasutra.com/view/feature/4020/pc_game_piracy_why_bother_with_.php?print=1

======
Batsu
I've often wondered this myself, seeing as though when I was somewhat in the
pirating scene the only game that ever even remotely resisted it was XIII (in
hilarious ways, might I add). It always seemed like a waste of time and money
that they would bother attempting to prevent it, as well as developing the
protection itself. Also, the author of the article brings about a good point
regarding the horrible DRM that Spore contained (limited number of installs):

 _"Publishers aren't stupid. They know that DRM doesn't work against piracy,"
he explains. "What they're trying to do is stop people from going to GameStop
to buy $50 games for $35, none of which goes into the publishers' pockets. If
DRM permits only a few installs, that minimizes the number of times a game can
be resold."_

In the end, the DRM is still about the money - or more specifically, who sees
the money.

